

Lode Runner creator Douglas E. Smith passes away - theandrewbailey
http://www.joystiq.com/2014/09/13/lode-runner-creator-douglas-e-smith-passes-away

======
transfire
Loved that game! It was the first game that I recall where you could create
your own levels.

